# CAT Skidsteer 4 Hire - Middleboro MA



## bplow (Jan 24, 2010)

CAT 236 Skid Steer w/licensed operator for hire, machine has 8' power angle plow w/wings and bucket. Interested in work within close proximity to Middleboro.

Message me to inquire.


----------



## bplow (Jan 24, 2010)

Available for the blizzard


----------

